

Open offices create a 66% drop in productivity - webbruce
http://blog.ted.com/2013/04/24/9-ways-that-sound-affects-our-health-wellbeing-and-productivity/

======
qompiler
I thought this was about Open Office and Libre Office software and promptly
agreed.

------
tks2103
open offices do not exist to make people more productive in performing a
single task.

open offices exist to foster communication and collaboration between members
of a team.

